# hello guys... need feedback



## chrissy_mcl (Aug 28, 2009)

hi to all ......

im starting a 10 week course of sust im ( got 10 amps of deca.. but just seeing what my body can handle 1st)

18 y/o

170lbs / 12 stone

5ft '9

got good bit of body fat i would say at least 30% (need to get it cheked)

( my diet is high in protien carbs chicken and meat etc started about 2 weeks ago with a healthy diet going well )

if u dont know what your talking about dont reply sick of people who think they no it all

am i healthy enough to start and any other hick-ups like age etc

:axe:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i certainly don't think i know it all....but one thing i do know is that at 18 and 30% bodyfat you should not be using steroids.....you are 170lbs and 51lbs of that is fat you should address your diet before you try to build muscle.....

i don't think anything i say will make a blind bit of difference to be fair as you will still start your cycle you will be wasting your time but you will still do it......one last thing what is your PCT plan??


----------



## chrissy_mcl (Aug 28, 2009)

mate i dont no anything i am researching and getting opinions from people like u who know what they are talking about ... so my weight is not gd to bulk then my friend


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Not just your weight brother it's also your age. Look anywhere and you'll see that AAS should only be used over twenty-one. The reasons for this are all over this site. I'd listen to Pscarb, and look at other posts here. Whatever you decide be sensible and do your research properly.


----------



## chrissy_mcl (Aug 28, 2009)

true because im still growing got ya


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Have you got a PCT plan as PScarb asked?


----------



## chrissy_mcl (Aug 28, 2009)

prob nolva if thats correct.. but taking what he said into account im to young etc


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

at your age your test levels are sky high anyway m8 cash in on this while you can , concentrate on building a lean muscular base ,

sort out your diet and training , you should be able to get in great shape , you have all the time in the world < a bit naff i know but its true , if you use gear now at eighteen what will you do later . always leave a tool in the box buddy


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board.


----------

